# The Mandalorian StarWars



## Hardline (Nov 21, 2019)

The new tv serie  about StarWars... do you like it or not?


----------



## Costello (Nov 23, 2019)

It's been very underwhelming to me so far.
Only ONE character arc. It's just basically a single thread TV series.  And that thread isn't very interesting either, it's basically only just action and, well, smelting.
The format is very peculiar: 30 minute episodes? Never seen anything like this.

I was enthusiastic after the first episode, but very disappointed after the second and third.
I'll keep watching but, meh.


----------



## Hardline (Nov 23, 2019)

Costello

you can remove it if you want (= the thread


----------



## Hardline (Dec 21, 2019)

now that S01e07 has shown, I think it's starting to be good, what do you think?
i think The Mandalorian will be Bobba Fett ?


----------



## skullskullskull (Dec 25, 2019)

Hardline said:


> now that S01e07 has shown, I think it's starting to be good, what do you think?
> i think The Mandalorian will be Bobba Fett ?



I don't think he is Boba Fett. The story clearly takes place after Return of the Jedi (where Fett was eaten by the Sarlacc), so it isn't an origin story like the Han Solo movie. On the other hand, Fett could have escaped out of the Sarlacc, got a new ship and new gear and moved on with his life.

I binge watched ep 1-7 the other day and it's pretty interesting so far. Character development is good, it has nice world building, and I really like how they integrate the Star Wars elements without being too awkward about it. Baby yoda is a kind of lazy plot device and the central story arc is very weak _so far _though.


----------



## NinjaTurtle (Jan 9, 2020)

Loved it, can't wait for the second season, first one was a bit too short.


----------



## averne (Jan 21, 2020)

Loved it as well, and I'm not a huge Star Wars fan in general.
I'm a big fan of the western-style one shot episode. Nowadays any series has to have a huge overarching plot spanning several seasons.  The episodes were short, but good.
The special effects were mostly good (the twilek wasn't though). Baby yeed a cute.
In conclusion, I really can't wait for season 2. Here's to hoping it won't disappoint.


----------



## KiiWii (Jan 21, 2020)

I really enjoyed it, looking forward to the next season


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 27, 2020)

So I watched the first episode. As a general rule I don't care about Star Wars for Star Wars, films do nothing for me (even the "good" ones, haven't bothered with the latest 3 and only saw 2 and 3 because I was bored when at my grandparents' house), quite like a few games and the clone wars shorts I liked as well.

Felt almost like a higher budget short film. Sort of thing we might get to tell a side story or do setup for a character we see in a film.

Will not be watching episode 2.


----------



## RyRyIV (Jan 4, 2021)

Star Wars has been a big part of my life for as long as I could remember. I'm one of those assholes who thinks there's no such thing as "bad" Star Wars, only Star Wars that isn't quite as good as the rest. 

In my opinion, The Mandalorian is the best Star Wars property to come out since Disney's acquisition of the franchise. Season one I loved, for not being overbearingly "Star Wars," especially in the wake of Disney over-saturating the market with Star Wars films. Taking the western style, sticking it into 30-40 minute episodes, and using a Star Wars setting was the best way to handle a show like this in my mind.

Season two, on the other hand, took this base from season one and brought it further into the Star Wars fold. The general show remained the same, but bringing in fan favorite characters from the animated shows did wonders for building the world and the lore, as well as legitimizing these characters and their stories for an audience who's never seen them before. In parts, it's a little overly full of fan service, but it's done in a way that isn't _too _obnoxious, and doesn't distract too much.

Beyond excited to see where the show goes after the season two finale.


----------



## RubyOtaku (Jan 17, 2021)

Just started seaason 2, really loving it so far!!


----------

